# glass tops for 75 gallon Hagen tank.



## Canuckgame (Mar 2, 2013)

Hey everyone, so 2 months ago I was in Vancouver and bought Glass tops from king eds and turns out they didnt fit my 75 Hagen tank... so now im stuck with them haha, I thought any glass tops for a 75 would fit all tanks..

Turns out I need ones made by Hagen, anyways I just called my LFS (petland in kamloops) and they said Hagen only sells them one panel at a time and not as a set, and they want 80 dollars per panel... thats crazy! I paid 50 bucks for the set from king eds, although they didnt fit my tank, I wouldnt expect to pay 3x more for maybe another 1/4" of glass on each side...

I was wondering what my options were here? Is there a better place to buy glass tops that will fit my tank?


----------



## Tazzy_toon (Jul 25, 2011)

Would it be cheaper to have a piece of glass cut maybe?


----------



## Canuckgame (Mar 2, 2013)

Tazzy_toon said:


> Would it be cheaper to have a piece of glass cut maybe?


That was an option I was thinking. Since I have the glass tops I got from king eds that dont fit, I could just take it apart and use the hinges and handles and get some glass cut and make my own, do you think I could make a good quality lid this way?


----------

